# Sean Sherk v Takanori Gomi



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The score is PRIDE:1 UFC:0

Todays bout, Sean "Muscle Shark" Sherk v Takanori "The Fireball Kid" Gomi

Sean Sherk (30-2-1)
5'6" 170lbs (77kg)
Style: Wrestling
Titles: None, will be competing for the UFC Lightweight title in October
Fact: Sean Sherk's only two losses were in the welterweight division.

Takanori Gomi (25-3-0)
5'8" 154lbs (70kg)
Styles: Wrestling, Judo and Japanese Jiu-jitsu
Titles: PRIDE Lightweight Champion
Fact: Takanori Gomi ended the 72-0 professional competition record of Ralph "The Pitbull" Gracie in 6 seconds with a knee to the head.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

No poll ? 

I would give this one to Sean Sherk just wayyy to freaking strong fOr Gomi imo, Sherk has held in there with some of the top fighters in the world , like Hughes, Parisyan, Diaz , GSP for 1 rd :dunno: which are alll better fighters then Gomi imo with the exception of MAYBE diaz

Gomis awesome too though , dont get me wrong , it would be an interesting fight , to see if Gomi can land some of his strikes but i think Sherk would just shoot his shot take em down and win a decision


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Add a poll!

I have Sherk to win the UFC Lightweight Championship. This would be an interesting fight, both would strike but you know it will end on the ground. Gomi is good and I know he is the Pride Lightweight Champion but I will pick Sherk on this one.*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, sorry about that.


----------

